# 1656 SOMERSET CONFESSION



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 5, 2006)

Just wondering if any of my Baptist or Presbyterian brethren have ever read this confession. It was one of the Particular Baptist confessions. Was a real blessing for me to read it. Would like to hear you thoughts. I've always felt this one had a good spirit about it.
http://www.reformedreader.org/ccc/sc.htm

A CONFESSION OF THE FAITH

OF SEVERAL

CHURCHES OF Christ



In the County of Somerset, and of some Churches in the Counties neer adjacent.

I Peter iii. 15.

Sanctifie the Lord God in your hearts, and be ready alwaies to give an answer to every man that asketh you a reason of the hope that is in you with meekness and fear.

Mattew x. 32.

Whosoever therefore shall confess me before men, him will I confess also before my Father, which is in heaven.

Isaiah viii. 20.

To the Law and to the Testimony, if they speak not according to this rule it is because there is no light in them.

Acts xvii. II.

These were more noble than those in Thessalonica, in that they received the word with all readiness of minde, and searched the Scriptures daily, whether those things were so.

London, Printed by Henry Hills, and are to be sold by Thomas Brewster, at the three Bibles at the West end of Pauls, 1656. August 10.

A CONFESSION of the FAITH of several congregations of Christ in the county of Somerset, and some churches in the counties near adjacent. Printed at London, Anno 1656.


[Edited on 10-5-2006 by Blueridge reformer]


----------

